# Burton Highline BOA snowboard boots 2017



## SimplyPowder (Dec 11, 2016)

Pros? Cons?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boots are about fit. No one can give you pros and cons about your foot and that boot. 

That said, it's a BOA Moto. Spend more money if you can.


----------

